# 16awg cable



## marcpirat (Oct 1, 2019)

hi

i have a xhp70 led with driver.

will use it with 6v.

i would like to know if a 16awg cable will be correct for that?

thanks


----------



## Dave_H (Oct 20, 2019)

marcpirat said:


> hi
> 
> i have a xhp70 led with driver.
> 
> ...



Need more info. How long is the cable? How much current through the LED? What voltage is
needed for the XHP70? I don't have its spec. in front of me.

Dave


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 20, 2019)

yes, 16ga is good for upto 10A, 
http://www.jst.fr/doc/jst/pdf/current_rating.pdf


----------

